# Deborah Lippmann Red Carpet Ready 5-piece Nail Lacquer Collection



## zadidoll (Nov 22, 2011)

You know... I knew I shouldn't have hit the Nail Polish link on HSN this morning.



Deborah Lippmann Red Carpet Ready 5-piece Nail Lacquer Collection

Item: 148-550

Event Price: $49.50

HSN Price: $59.50 | You Save: $10.00 (17%)

Retail Value: $80.00

http://beauty.hsn.com/deborah-lippmann-red-carpet-ready-5-piece-nail-lacquer-collection_p-6551747_xp.aspx

.5 fl. oz. Nail Lacquer - Believe (metallic sizzling, shimmering gold beige)

.5 fl. oz. Nail Lacquer - No More Drama (sultry golden caramel opaque pearl)

.5 fl. oz. Nail Lacquer - Sara Smile (the city's sexiest pink sheer)

.5 fl. oz. Nail Lacquer - Whatever Lola Wants (sassy, sparkling lilac/lavender sheer shimmer)

.5 fl. oz. Nail Lacquer - Just Walk Away Renee (berry black cherry creme)


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 22, 2011)

That's a really good deal for what those polishes sell for one by one- did you buy them? I would have ^^


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm still on the fence. I own only one other DL nail polish and the idea of buying more... well then if I DO I have a feeling I'll end up starting to collect her polishes as well. lol


----------

